# Réglage couleur de la sorie VGA



## obportus (30 Juin 2003)

Lorsque je branche mon PB 12" sur un écran externe ou sur un vidéoprojecteur, l'affichage est très jaune. Même en utilisant l'intégralité des réglages du PB et de l'écran, je n'arrive pas à obtenir quelque chose de correct.
Je pensais que le PB venait du prmeier écran que j'avais essayé mais j'ai retrouvé le même problème avec 2 écran et 2 vidéo-projecteur. De plus, la sortie sur S-video est correct.
Est-ce normal ou est-ce que je dois prendre contact avec apple pour un échange de ma machine ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2003)

As tu fait un étalonnage ? (Moniteur/Couleur/étalonner), en jouant sur les RVB et point blanc tu régleras ton souci,
n'oublies pas de mettre la luminosité de l'écran externe au maximum avant de faire tes réglages.


----------



## obportus (30 Juin 2003)

oui, j'ai étalonné en suivant bien toutes les instructions mais je n'arrive pas à obtenir un bon résultats.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2003)

Alors je ne sais pas ! J'avais aussi sur mon Samsung Syncmaster une lumiére plutôt jaune, mais après étalonnage, j'ai un excellent rendu...
As tu moyen d'essayer la sortie DVI ? ( chez un ami ou à la FNAC )


----------



## obportus (30 Juin 2003)

Il n'y a malheureusement pas de sortie DVI sur un PB 12"


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2003)

Oui excuses moi ! 
Tu as le mini VGA...
En plus j'en ai essayé des 12" ! par contre pas de souci, aprés étalonnage j'avais même une meilleure qualité qu'avec mon Ti 667.
Donc un appel à Apple Care s'impose peut-être.


----------

